# Funk - Mini - Kamera in den Teich



## Bernd-Thomas (27. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Alle beisammen, ...

mir kam da folgende Idee ( ...da ständig Super-Foto-Aufnahmen in glasklarem Wasser gemacht wurden... ) 

... wie wäre es mit einer neuen Herausforderung ???

Mit einer Funk-Mini-Kamera in den Teich, ... Livebilder auf PC oder TV bringen?

Leider ist mein Wasser grün ... kurze Sichtdistanz, da ich einen Naturteich betreibe ...

Wollen wir das mal versuchen? Wer macht mit ?????   

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## chromis (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Funk - Mini - Kamera in den Teich*



> Wer macht mit ?


ich mach mit und Lidl sponsort die Kameras


----------



## Redlisch (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Funk - Mini - Kamera in den Teich*

Hiho,
ich glaube nicht das dabei noch eine große Reichweite möglich ist, man müsste die Antenne irgendwie ausserhalb des Wasser bringen. Bei den Minikameras wird die schärfe und Qualität auch nicht besonders sein.

Eine kabelgebundene Unterwasserkamera hatte hier doch schon jemand im Einsatz !

Axel


----------



## wp-3d (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Funk - Mini - Kamera in den Teich*

Hi Tommy

Ich hatte letztes Jahr mit meiner Digicam. Versuche gemacht.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22326&d=1204471923


Kurzzeitig geht dieses und bei meinen Fischen reicht es mir, da es auf Dauer
nur ein hin und her schwimmen ist.
* defekter Link entfernt *


Interessant kann es werden, z.B. beim Ablaichen von Bitterlingen, wenn eine Cam auf die bevorzugte Muschel ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Funk - Mini - Kamera in den Teich*

Hi,



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant kann es werden, z.B. beim Ablaichen von Bitterlingen, wenn eine Cam auf die bevorzugte Muschel ausgerichtet ist.



Stimmt, derartige Beobachtungen (und andere) wären sicherlich sehr interessant. 

Ich hatte eine Funk-Minikamera im Einsatz bei einem __ Hornissen-Nestbau (Leider war die Qualität recht schlecht, sobald die Lichverhältnisse nachließen.)

Weitere Erfahrungen: Die Blockbatterien 9 V sollten 8-10 Stunden halten. Stimmt nicht. Sobald die Blockbatterie unter 8,14 V kamen, fiel der Funk aus. (...nach ca. 1-2 Stunden...) 
Somit mußte ich ein Netzteil einsetzen.

Fazit: Da hier bereits Erfahrungen bestehen, und die Standard (Funkkameras) nicht tauglich sind... war meine Idee wohl etwas unausgereift - unüberlegt... so wie die LIDL-Entscheidung.


@ wp-3d: Puh... habe mir gerade die Videos angeschaut... meine Tochter (16 Monate) kann gar nicht genug sehen ... sie ist aus dem Häuschen. Damit hat sich meine Herausforderung bereits erledigt ...
Echt Gut ....  

Aber so ist das halt mir kurzen Ideen ... 

Es grüßt Tommy

P.S. Die MyVideo Links sind bestimmt für alle Gartenteichbetreiber / in interessant. Sind sie in der Linksammlung von hobby-gartenteich... ??? !!!


----------



## sternhausen (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Funk - Mini - Kamera in den Teich*

Hallo Tommy 
Ich habe eine Kamera in meinem Teich allerdings eine Kabel gebundene und keine Funkkamera.
Die Kamera ist direkt am TV gerät angeschlossen und es ist wirklich eine interessante Sache zu beobachten was sich da alles unter Wasser abspielt.
Wie schon oben beschrieben, einfach faszinierend zB die Bitterlinge beim Laichen zu beobachten, wobei das nur eine Sache ist, da es wirklich immer wieder neues zu sehen gibt.
Grüsse sternhausen.


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Funk - Mini - Kamera in den Teich*

Hallo Werner,

den Film hab ich grad zum ersten Mal gesehen. Deine Fische sind ja sowas von kamerageil...klasse. Oder hattest Du Futter im Aquarium?


----------



## wp-3d (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Funk - Mini - Kamera in den Teich*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> den Film hab ich grad zum ersten Mal gesehen. Deine Fische sind ja sowas von kamerageil...klasse. Oder hattest Du Futter im Aquarium?






Hi Christine

Die wollen ja auch eine Gage   

Ich hatte es Olli auch einmal erklärt, gugst du hier ?https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=156628#post156628


----------

